
North Korea 'feeding workers crystal meth' to speed up skyscraper project - mgalka
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/08/10/north-korea-feeding-workers-crystal-meth-to-speed-up-skyscraper/
======
johan_larson
Just one source. And unnamed at that. Seems like the real story here is the
massive draft of labour undertaken to finish this show-piece of a building.

How credible is Radio Free Asia?

~~~
mgalka
Can't speak to the credibility of the source, but it's not the first
connection between North Korea and Meth.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Korea%27s_illicit_activi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Korea%27s_illicit_activities)

